# Not aware of own depression?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Can a person be depressed and not know it, or at least not have the classic symptoms that keep one out of commission? I notice that people suggest depression as a possible cause of people's problems here. If someone writes that their spouse isn't excited about certain things, isn't very active, or doesn't bath, people say it sounds like depression.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That was certainly the case in my situation. I never had trouble eating, sleeping, etc. In addition, I never cried. However, I have a lot of mental confusion, memory problems, and have become distant and withdrawn (more so than normal) . The psychologist said mine is a little different, since it is coupled with extreme stress (which is beyond my control).


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely a person can be depressed and not know it. And there is a range to the symptoms from mild to debilitating. I was depressed for years without knowing but still managed to function and was quite successful in life. It wasn't until I hit my 30's that my coping strategies began to fail and I began to realize that something was wrong. My depression symptoms were anger, frequently sad, a feeling of hopelessness, and just an overall lack of joy in my life. 

Not everyone that is depressed quits bathing, or is lethargic like you see on the tv commercials but it happens. From the outside you would have never known I was depressed as I hid it well. My demons were on the inside. Outwardly I appeared to have it all together and was quite "perfect". The envy of many but it wasn't real and I wasn't happy. It was simply another form of depression.


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

827Aug said:


> That was certainly the case in my situation. I never had trouble eating, sleeping, etc. In addition, I never cried. However, I have a lot of mental confusion, memory problems, and have become distant and withdrawn (more so than normal) . The psychologist said mine is a little different, since it is coupled with extreme stress (which is beyond my control).


:iagree:

In my case it was like the frog in the pot of water - the heat increases so slowly the frog doesn't know it's cooking. I didn't know I was suffering from depression, neither did the people around me. When I started anti-depressants, I was better immediately.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

southbound said:


> Can a person be depressed and not know it, or at least not have the classic symptoms that keep one out of commission? I notice that people suggest depression as a possible cause of people's problems here. If someone writes that their spouse isn't excited about certain things, isn't very active, or doesn't bath, people say it sounds like depression.


Yes. Depending on the severity it can 'feel' normal. I lived with untreated severe mental illness into my 20's. It was always 'normal' to me.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

southbound said:


> Can a person be depressed and not know it, or at least not have the classic symptoms that keep one out of commission? I notice that people suggest depression as a possible cause of people's problems here. If someone writes that their spouse isn't excited about certain things, isn't very active, or doesn't bath, people say it sounds like depression.


I don't know if this fits the topic but here it goes - A person can also be depressed and just not want to accept it or even consider treatment. I was like that. It wasn't not showering (ugh)

They have a depression screen that I had taken before and "passed" When my wife started cheating my GP (Who knows) gave me the same test and said "Be honest" and I flunked. *And truth be told I would have flunked before had I been honest. Its not lying to avoid things but it was more "This is how normal people would answer." 

Drugs for depression were (I thought) just pills to veg depressed people out. Nothing like they really are. Also - Therapy is not going to a person to whine and complain. They really do address problems and give you some tools to make it better.


----------

